# Running angles



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Just a quick vid of me running angles with a 3" Columbia head on a 8" Columbia box. It's a little slow as I'm out of practice but it's a decent vid. 


http://youtu.be/KQ8MUwghj_0


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I forgot to give PA thanks for putting up his video running angles, that's who I copied.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I think Moore has a link to PAs vid


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have never used an angle box, but by the sounds of you huffing and puffing my mudrunner is easier. Btw I think your pump needs some tlc.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah my mud was on the thick side so I had to push, but that was the only room with angles and I didn't want a half pail of soup to mix back to coating mud. I have tried a mudrunner and really like it, so easy, it's on my list of things to buy. 
Yes the pump is a little squeaky, could use a shot of oil.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya, angle boxes really arent hard. Scott's mud was deffinitely a little on the thick side.
Chris has a really good angle box video as well!
http://youtu.be/BQpXk5ScQrg
I remember when I first saw this I was like "Holy sh!t. I'm doing something wrong...." haha! That's how they should operate!
We learn so much on here it's awesome!
Good video Scott!
And Chris! This is a good thread for anyone who wants to know how run an angle box.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I did the same thing today only had a few inside corners to do. Didnt want to mix a whole bucket of corner mud. It was tuff. and it left a thick edge


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Well I'm sure glad I watched Scott's vid in this thread. I have been wanting to get an angle box but it sounded like a real workout. Glad there was follow up explaining why. Makes perfect sense about the mud consistency. 
Because I'm usually taping reno's and additions what I often do is dump a box of mud into a bucket. Whip it up a bit. Then add water and only mix and thin the top half for my angle mud. This is usually enough for a couple rooms, applying with cp tube and then flushing. 
Then I whip up what's left to suit for coating.

Thanks for posting the vid Scott


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah usually you are almost floating the box in the angle. Those angles weren't all that hard though, I just make it sound that way. I learned with tube and flushers and that was way more work.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Yeah my mud was on the thick side so I had to push, but that was the only room with angles and I didn't want a half pail of soup to mix back to coating mud. I have tried a mudrunner and really like it, so easy, it's on my list of things to buy.
> Yes the pump is a little squeaky, could use a shot of oil.


work smart- mix only how much you need :thumbsup:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

saskataper said:


> Yeah my mud was on the thick side so I had to push, but that was the only room with angles and I didn't want a half pail of soup to mix back to coating mud. I have tried a mudrunner and really like it, so easy, it's on my list of things to buy.
> Yes the pump is a little squeaky, could use a shot of oil.


 I was wondering about that if you used your mud that thick, even so it still is way faster than running them by hand, looks great. So when can you come run some angles for me...:thumbup:


----------



## nd636 (Feb 10, 2014)

Are there any videos with cleaning up the 3 ways after? I am always looking for better ways to do them. A trick I learned for the uprights was to run them when the box was almost empty. The handle will be in the box a good bit so you can run it to the floor without a touch up in the middle. I don't always do it but it does save a tiny bit of work.


----------



## nd636 (Feb 10, 2014)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, angle boxes really arent hard. Scott's mud was deffinitely a little on the thick side.
> Chris has a really good angle box video as well!
> http://youtu.be/BQpXk5ScQrg
> I remember when I first saw this I was like "Holy sh!t. I'm doing something wrong...." haha! That's how they should operate!
> ...


Going from hand finishing to tools the hardest thing for me to convince myself on was thinning the mud down so much. When I used the angle box for the first time I hated it but it was because the mud was too thick.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

nd636 said:


> Are there any videos with cleaning up the 3 ways after? I am always looking for better ways to do them. A trick I learned for the uprights was to run them when the box was almost empty. The handle will be in the box a good bit so you can run it to the floor without a touch up in the middle. I don't always do it but it does save a tiny bit of work.


Tapepro/blueline box!:thumbsup:
Had a Columbia box but sold it on! Got a runner now tho!:whistling2:


----------



## nd636 (Feb 10, 2014)

Now we need someone with a mudrunner to put up a video.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

nd636 said:


> Are there any videos with cleaning up the 3 ways after? I am always looking for better ways to do them. A trick I learned for the uprights was to run them when the box was almost empty. The handle will be in the box a good bit so you can run it to the floor without a touch up in the middle. I don't always do it but it does save a tiny bit of work.


I ran into these vids the other day he has a decent system

http://youtu.be/NjSslhb699g

http://youtu.be/4efAmX43VGM


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


nd636 said:


> Now we need someone with a mudrunner to put up a video.


Look it up u will find it!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/angle-box-vs-mudrunner-3597/


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

nd636 said:


> Now we need someone with a mudrunner to put up a video.



This has been posted before a couple of years ago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZLhBaa-fxM


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I think Moore has a link to PAs vid


http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/angle-boxing-3089/ :blink:! Search angle boxing ...Pa took the vid down?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

gazman said:


> This has been posted before a couple of years ago. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZLhBaa-fxM


Can the mud runner be filled without a pump?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Can the mud runner be filled without a pump?


no it cannot


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> no it cannot


 
lol...I never say cannot little b


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> lol...I never say cannot little b


No, I'm pretty sure cannot is pretty darn appropriate here. Runner is the hardest tool to pump there is....bar none.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mld said:


> No, I'm pretty sure cannot is pretty darn appropriate here. Runner is the hardest tool to pump there is....bar none.


if I had one ...I as going to say I could auto pump it:thumbsup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Still a pump.....


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mld said:


> Still a pump.....


but its not a hand pump:thumbup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

moore said:


> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/angle-boxing-3089/ :blink:! Search angle boxing ...Pa took the vid down?


Have to ask him, maybe he made it private? I thought it was a great example of how that thing should be run!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Thy must have done something on youtube, all my vids needed to be updated. Try this,,, 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur4_5ai7wrA


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

It's still up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur4_5ai7wrA
He's definitely the one to imitate


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Slick, very smooth and fast.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Now where is that thread about "why use a power sander?"

This is why!

Drywall Power Sander: http://youtu.be/OZL809ZompQ


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

In fact, I think I'll make a new thread with it!


----------

